# New Here - Just Purchased a Traeger 34 Pro Series



## Abe Froman (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi. Just recently bought my first pellet grill/smoker. Going to do some NY strips tonight. Any suggestions?


----------



## DIYerDave (Feb 12, 2019)

Yes. First read the instructions on how to use it and especially how to season it "before" you put food in it. Other than that, I can't help you. But others will be along shortly. Welcome to SMF.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 12, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. You have gotten good advice.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum glad to have you on board. Heed the reply from DIYerDave before use.

Warren


----------



## old sarge (Feb 12, 2019)

Welcome from SE Arizona.


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 12, 2019)

welcome to the forum


----------



## richnmib (Feb 21, 2019)

Welcome from Tampa, Fl.  I have a Traeger Pro Series 22 and I have no complaints.  I bet the 34 is nice!


----------



## LongDogAngling (Apr 23, 2020)

This will be the Smoker I’m picking up this weekend.  Any regrets?


----------

